# What is your favorite Enneagram type? (cannot vote your own!)



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Aside from your own type what is your favorite type? Personally I very much like 6s and 8s. It's hard for me to choose one or the other but my closest friends both in real life and on here are 8s so I'll go with that. I'm curious what types everyone else likes.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I dunno. I used to like 4s a lot until I realized I was one too. I guess I like 5s the most.


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

I find the altruism of 2's affable and rather endearing, particularly because of their common self-neglect.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I voted Sevens, but my choice is, in honesty, more broad. I like the types that are the most independent, but energetic as well - typically types One, Eight, Seven, counterphobic Six, and Three. I don't mean energetic as in excitable, bounce off the walls, but those who can keep up with me. The other types are not inferior in this aspect, but in my own personal opinion, Sevens and Ones are wonderful to be around in general.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm partial toward Sevens, because the healthy Sevens can be fun to be around and help me to not take things too seriously. Interestingly I've seen a lot of them in my college years - I guess it helps to be multi-talented to get into schools like Cornell yet maintaining a positive outlook on life helps to cope with the challenges of such academically rigorous institutions.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I usually get along with 8's pretty well, so I pick them. Also, 6's are pretty cool.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I voted for 8s. I've known more 8s than any other type.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*Tries not to pick Type 6* I may fail at this later.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

inebriato said:


> *Tries not to pick Type 6* I may fail at this later.


Hahaha awesome. I didn't mind voting for another type. Just think of your close friends and what type they are if you know.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

I voted for 4's. The absolute best art is produced by 4's.


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

I voted 9. One of my best friends ever is a 9 and I love her to death.


----------



## priestess (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't have one. I bounce around from type to type making friends. So I guess, I can't vote because - not having a favorite type is not an option.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

For me it is between 2's and 6's. I chose 6's though cuz I seem to mesh a little better with them.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

You know what I realized?

As of this post, us Threes have *zero* votes. :frustrating:


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

MannyP said:


> You know what I realized?
> 
> As of this post, us Threes have *zero* votes. :frustrating:


Somebody give them a pity vote! 3's need love too.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

MannyP said:


> You know what I realized?
> 
> As of this post, us Threes have *zero* votes. :frustrating:


To be honest I WISH I knew more 3's but I don't. I really like 3's though. :tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I like fours and nines.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

snail said:


> I like fours and nines.


I always took u as a 4. :crazy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm a 4w5 and I once got 5 on an enneagram test, I've taken about 3 or 4 tests, and I got 4 on all the other tests I took. I think 2s and 9s are great too, I don't know much about some of the other types like 6s, or 8s, or 1s, but I scored the least as 1 on a test that lists how much you score as each type.

I don't think I have a favourite that isn't my type (because my type's my favourite, haha) so I chose 5 for reasons I've listed above.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

MannyP said:


> You know what I realized?
> 
> As of this post, us Threes have *zero* votes. :frustrating:





Zygomorphic said:


> Somebody give them a pity vote! 3's need love too.


Some of my favourite people are possible Threes. I'm not voting for any type though, because that's true of every other type as well. Likability is determined almost entirely by the level of health, I think. In closer relationships, average people are probably better suited with certain types though.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

MannyP said:


> You know what I realized?
> 
> As of this post, us Threes have *zero* votes. :frustrating:


Everybody else is just being nice. :tongue: I mean, who likes the guy that's the best at EVERYTHING?! 
Just kidding Manny. You might not be my "favorite" type, but you're one of (haha, not the best!) my favorite people in this forum. *hugs*


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Most of my friends are either type 8s or type 3s, I tend to favor type 3s more however.


----------



## Keno (Nov 24, 2009)

i voted one. i might be a one. i might also be a five or an eight. i might have cheated. oops


----------



## Pablonuts25 (Aug 19, 2009)

I prefer 3s to 8s


Vote for 7s


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

screamofconscious said:


> Everybody else is just being nice. :tongue: I mean, who likes the guy that's the best at EVERYTHING?!
> Just kidding Manny. You might not be my "favorite" type, but you're one of (haha, not the best!) my favorite people in this forum. *hugs*


Aww, thanks, Aubrey! :blushed: *hugs back*



Mr.Katzenjammer said:


> Most of my friends are either type 8s or type 3s, I tend to favor type 3s more however.


Yay, we're finally on the scoreboard! :laughing:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Threes mang, I don't even need to vote to know that they are winning.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't know much about enneagrames at all. I just did the test and got 5. I voted for 4 though because my gf told me she was a 4 and I love her the mostest :blushed:


----------



## MarySunshine (Jan 19, 2010)

I tend to gravitate towards 9's (married two of them!) They usually have a good sense of humor, are very accepting and are easy to be around. My brother, both grandfathers and mom are all 9's as well.


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

In light of my decision to identify as a 2, I shall rescind my vote by word for the 2 type in favor of the 1 type.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

I decided to vote 4 because for reasons beyond my understanding, I find them adorable. They are almost always able to say something to tickle me. I would say 7's are probably a close second. I could not help but noticing, that at the time of my voting, the results showed 4's and 7's tied for being "the most loved". This is an interesting find given that ENFPs are most often found to be 4's or 7's. I just thought I'd throw this out given how much the ENFPs seem to love hearing that they are loved. Enjoy.


----------



## lightscent (Nov 2, 2009)

i can be a little bit of any type sometimes, appart from type 2, so i'll give them a vote...


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

5s. Probably most of my friends have been 4 or 5s over the years, maybe 6s.


----------



## happypessimist (Aug 23, 2010)

i vote 6 :laughing:


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I love eights when they agree with me. But I can't pick my own, so I chose ones. I love type one people; they're driven, practical, and to the point.


----------



## IheartFootball10 (Sep 25, 2010)

ok i cheated and voted for myself, lol i couldnt help it. but i dig 1's too. my sister is a 1 and we get along wonderfully.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

I will go with type 5's because they're self motivated, and thats something that I can't summon easily. 
They are introverted to a large enough degree.
They're more objective than me.
They probably have a better grasp on their feeling side than a type 1w9 like myself.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I envy 7s, so that's what I chose.


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

Type 6!! I like their loyalty and how they put it to the test, even though some of them are quite paranoid in my personal experience. They make good friends.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

6's tend to be prone to extremes and some pretty unhealthy levels, that said, a healthy 6 is incredible. They offer an opposite of my own. A weak identity and I'll over-look people, a 6 can offer the opposite.

I'm not a super fan of the -general- 4 & 7 mindset, one is too much, one too little.

I prefer 6-9-5.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

You said I couldn't choose my own, so I chose the one I was second most related to! haha
I'm a type 5, but I voted 4, because I tend to feel very attracted and similar to artistic types like Dylan and Lennon.
They give the world creations that help enhance the quality of our lives, through the enjoyment of that art. 

So 4s it is.

But I also like type 1s and definitely like type 5s. hehehe


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

Type 8s are the most badass. *bows down*


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a strong liking for fives, 5w4(6w5)s in particular.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Eventually someone has to like a 3.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Eventually someone has to like a 3.


Nobody likes us. :frustrating: :crying:

I voted for Type One because I've discovered a liking for 1w9s, really. Also, nobody likes Ones, either.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

agokcen said:


> Nobody likes us. :frustrating: :crying:
> 
> I voted for Type One because I've discovered a liking for 1w9s, really. Also, nobody likes Ones, either.


oh grabbing the pity vote 3. Very much like a 3. It's not the means that matter, its the end :wink: says the type 1


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I think 3s are attractive, IRL. The profiles are not flattering to them....


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm curious how the type 8's out did the type 2's. 2's abide by decency standards much more greatly than other types, especially 8's.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Many of the type 1s are scared of us so they voted for 8


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

> I'm curious how the type 8's out did the type 2's. 2's abide by decency standards much more greatly than other types, especially 8's.


8's are the glamorous stump, 2's are seen as the boring hug.



> I think 3s are attractive, IRL. The profiles are not flattering to them....


The profiles are bad, they paint how a 3 appears to people, not how they actually are. It would be pretty bitchin' to get a collaborative E type description on PerC. 

The only criteria is that you have to be the type you are describing. I'd rather read how a 1 thinks, than to analyze them and write how I think they are.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> The profiles are bad, they paint how a 3 appears to people, not how they actually are. It would be pretty bitchin' to get a collaborative E type description on PerC.
> 
> The only criteria is that you have to be the type you are describing. I'd rather read how a 1 thinks, than to analyze them and write how I think they are.


Hell yeah, mothafucka.

No, seriously. We should do this. The "Enneagram Types in Their Own Words" thread. I'm completely up for it.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I think that is a really good idea and would be a good opportunity to understand the types better.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd also avoid doing blanket descriptions, and stick to the wing types.

Instead of type 3 having a large description with a little "PS" about wings, I'd like it broken down into the 18 types with wings.

Basically a small type 3 description (like two sentences) and large 3w2 and 3w4 distinctions.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I've read some 3 descriptions that make them sound appealing....same for 4w3s verses 4w5s (I would rather be a 4w3, I think, but it just isn't so). I always thought that's what 3s were about - charming, sophisticated, diplomatic... I don't see what's not to like? :tongue:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> I'd also avoid doing blanket descriptions, and stick to the wing types.
> 
> Instead of type 3 having a large description with a little "PS" about wings, I'd like it broken down into the 18 types with wings.
> 
> Basically a small type 3 description (like two sentences) and large 3w2 and 3w4 distinctions.


I made a thread for it. It's totally happening.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

...I'm excluded since I haven't _completely_ settled yet :bored:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> ...I'm excluded since I haven't _completely_ settled yet :bored:


You can help discuss, though, if you'd like. :wink:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe, but every time I try to discuss these things, my Ne unhinges itself and I end up posting a bunch of stuff that just seems like nonsensical bullshit when I look at it later...


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> I've read some 3 descriptions that make them sound appealing....same for 4w3s verses 4w5s (I would rather be a 4w3, I think, but it just isn't so). I always thought that's what 3s were about - charming, sophisticated, diplomatic... I don't see what's not to like? :tongue:


There is something to dislike about each type found in the unhealthy stages of mental health. You could also read about each in relationships in the problematic ways to uncover the areas where things go wrong.

Relationship link: http://personalitycafe.com/type-3-forum-achiever/8076-type-three-compatibility.html

Personally my best friend is a 3, doesn't mean I'm blind to the issues with the both of us though. He opens my eyes to times when my principles aren't wise to follow, as I remind him of doing the right thing for integrities sake.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

agokcen said:


> You can help discuss, though, if you'd like. :wink:


With what I've read of the differences between 6w5 and 6w7, 6w5 seems more likely, in my opinion. The only thing I'd like is to know more about the differences that the subwings make...


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Wake said:


> There is something to dislike about each type found in the unhealthy stages of mental health. You could also read about each in relationships in the problematic ways to uncover the areas where things go wrong.
> 
> Relationship link: http://personalitycafe.com/type-3-forum-achiever/8076-type-three-compatibility.html
> 
> Personally my best friend is a 3, doesn't mean I'm blind to the issues with the both of us though. He opens my eyes to times when my principles aren't wise to follow, as I remind him of doing the right thing for integrities sake.


Oh, of course each type is flawed, and the level of health makes a big difference. I've read through those relationship descriptions. I quite like the 3+4 pairing, as well as the 4+8. They sound exciting. Although I wonder if comforting is really what I need....


----------



## Jomama (May 21, 2010)

9w8's rock. I love the heart of gold combined with the ability to stand firm on their principles. Their optimism and affectionate nature just steals this 5w6's tiny, cold, black heart <3


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, considering I am a 6, i'm going to have to change my vote. 

I generally like 1s, 3s, 8s, 9s... 

So I pick one of them. I'll go with either 1s or 3s considering they have less votes than the 8s and 9s.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

6's and 5's. I have only encountered one 6, my older brother. But I admired him so much when I was younger. I know the potential in 6's and I almost look up to them. I think they are my favorite personality so much that I tested as one the first time I took the Enneagram test.

I also enjoy 5's. Conversations are never boring. When I argue with one, I get fired up and aggressive, and they just sit there and state to me their opinions and points with almost a teacher-like attitude without being condescending. 

My least favorite might actually be my own type. My best friend is the same type as me, which is perhaps why we have so much conflict.. 8's are an enjoyable challenge, but they can also prove quite threatening. Especially when one of my friends get's into a relationship with one. They generally have impure intentions which I can identify because they also lie within me...


----------



## Idea (Mar 11, 2011)

How am i supposed to know what type other people are!!! I like whatever type likes me the most


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

i like type 3s because they're always so intriguing. they're typically beautiful and competent, and you also know there's more to them than they're showing, and i think that's fascinating. sometimes it's terrifically irritating, of course - but there's also usually a beautiful vulnerable sweetness underneath.

also... i think a lot of times with 3s, the healthier 3s are really quite wonderful and admirable, but just like 8s and very cp 6s, they tend to go out in the world and confront, so the ones who are unhealthy really tend to stand out.


----------



## Jinx (May 11, 2011)

2 type  lovely


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

It's tempting to say Seven since my favourite person right now is a Seven probably, but overall I think Twos are my favourite. My friends are more often Twos and Nines than any other type. I haven't been able to confidently type people as Fours, Fives or Sixes so I don't know for sure if I like them as friends. Theoretically they sound great because they're withdrawn like me, but I don't know in practice.

I can never decide if I prefer 2w3s or 2w1s though. When 2w1s are unhealthy we tend to clash because I refuse to let them get away with judgemental bullshit and I tend to argue them down if they start attacking anyone. 2w3s on the other hand I sometimes don't mind because I recognise when they're starting to make excessive efforts to be loved and I can bring them out of it, but other times they won't stop intruding on me and then we have trouble.

Bad sides to both, reasons why I can cope with both, other reasons why it doesn't always work.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

actually it's funny, i love type 3s, but have a harder time with 2w3s than 2w1s. the couple i know well are both warm and loving but flashy and quite attention-demanding. i tend to push away from people who get close and need things. 3s have the cooler reserve which makes the attention-seeking easier to deal with. i have an easier time with 3w4 than 3w2 as well. 

i also love 6w5. they have an earthy groundedness to them that no other type seems to have.


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

I've known a lot of 8's and we get along pretty well. Not only are they good at calling me out on my BS but they can be surprisingly forgiving which is great because I really need people to be patient and tolerant of me. I just wish they'd be a little more gentle sometimes xD

I think I've known a couple of type 1 people and I love and adore them for their ideals and values. I find them so inspirational sometimes.

Then there's type 5's... I don't think I've ever met one but I am incredibly intrigued and fascinated by them and I really hope I get to meet some soon.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

6's, I flipping love them so much lol.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Definitely 7s followed by 4s. It's easy sailing with those two

* *




Great to see 1 in last place, woot!


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

I only dislike the image types. I think it's because it reminds me of myself. Other than that I love all the types for different reasons.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a fondness for 5s. If that's cheating because I have 5 in my wing, then I like 9w8 or 8w9 varieties. Something with a combination of detachment/tranquility with action/insight.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

kittenmogu said:


> I have a fondness for 5s. If that's cheating because I have 5 in my wing, then I like 9w8 or 8w9 varieties. Something with a combination of detachment/tranquility with action/insight.


I love the gif in your signature, it makes me think of Falkor from The NeverEnding Story lol.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

2s, I love 'em! Then 9s, then 7s. 

The positive outlook triad, basically. Imagine a world with nothing but these three types: instant world peace!


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

compulsiverambler said:


> 2s, I love 'em! Then 9s, then 7s.
> 
> The positive outlook triad, basically. Imagine a world with nothing but these three types: instant world peace!


I don't predict that to be the case

How I see it going down:



























* *


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Anyways, voted 1 because it's just my favorite type all around; definitely the type I would want to have. Seeking perfection. How can you beat that? I tend to really like fictional characters who are 1s. 

I don't know any 1s irl for sure though. My tune might change in that circumstance.


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

Healthy sixes are super amazing. I trust no other type. Jk sorta. 3 would be a close second, then 9 (with personality), then prolly 2.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

5s


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

8s because I can't choose 7s


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

Voted 3s because I'm innately jealous of their efficiency and goal-completion abilities. They just GO for it, very appealing. Polished as hell. Wish I knew more on a close level in real life.

Apparently other people do not share this opinion. :sad:


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

I love 5s, 8s and 9s. There's something about NT types with Enneagram 9.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

7s because they seem like they are and have the most fun.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I seem to get along with 9s and 9 fixes the best.


----------



## kjdaniels (May 14, 2017)

I really like 2's. At healthy levels they give and help others so much without asking for nothing in return. This is a trait I truly admire. 7's are a close second because they have a tendency to be optimistic and make life fun. Also, I'm pretty sure my best friend is a 7.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

8 for being dominating and assertive usually with confidence.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

4 (I seem to attract many of them in person as well.)
9 
5
7 (several good experiences with them during my past solo international travels) 
8


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

I just voted my own, what are you gonna do about it?


----------

